# Divigel?



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi There

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post so please feel free to move me.

I've just started a DE cycle in Isida clinic, Ukraine.  I had my baseline scan today and the clinic told me to start taking Sandrena 1mg 3 time a day starting today.  Unfortunately this drug wasn't put on my original px and the earliest I can get it is Tuesday from the Italian pharmacy.  My question is how much would missing this drug for 4 days effect my cycle (cystal ball time!).  I'm not too sure what the drug is for and is Divigel another nane for it?

I'm on day 4 of my cycle today and i'm due to have ET on 28th May. 

So far I've had Decapeptyl 3.75 mg IM a couple of weeks ago, and i've been on Trental 400mg and Vitamin E 200mg per day since then.

I have emailed the clinic today but not received an answer and i'm obviously panicing over the whole cycle being ruined.  I hope you can help, thank you so much.

Nics   xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nics,

Hmmm sorry no idea what the effect of missing 4 days would be   The Sandrena contains estradiol hemihydrate and is taken to thicken the lining prior to ET. It might mean that it takes a little longer for lining to get to optimum thickness but hard to say on eway or another. Divigel is a topical form of estradiol so basically contains the same ingredient as Sandrena but obviously is used in a adiffernet way  Sorry don't know what the equivalence doses would be between the two different preparations.

Hope this helps and you get a detailed response for clinic soon  
All the best
Maz x


----------

